# (Anfänger) Frage zur Verknüpfung Javascript PHP



## Don83 (13. Aug 2009)

Hallo community,
ich stehe gerade vor dem Problem Javascript mit PHP zu verknüpfen. Ich habe folgendes Scenario.
Ich habe im head ein popupfenster script.


```
function PopupFensterLog() {
msgWindow=window.open("auktionslog.php?itemID=<?=$itemIDlist[$i] ?>","popup","toolbar=no,width=400,height=400,status=no,scrollbars=auto,resizable=no,menubar=no,dependent=no")
}
```

Ich möchte dann mit GET eine Variable an eine Seite übergeben. (Die ItemIDlist[$i])
Diese wird aber erst später im body bestimmt. 


```
<td align="right"><a href="javascript:PopupFensterLog()"><?= $startgebotlist[$i] ?></a> </td>
```

Das Problem. Wenn ich den Link im body anklicke erhalte ich folgendes ergebnis:

```
http://localhost/browsergame/auktionslog.php?itemID=
```
Also die ItemID wird nicht richtig gesetzt.
Hat da eventuell jemand eine Idee wie das zu lösen ist? Ich bin leider was javascript angeht SEHR grün hinter den Ohren.


----------



## agent47 (14. Aug 2009)

übergebe doch den wert in eine normale öffentliche variable und setze den wert über php wenn der wert bekannt ist, solange die javascriptfunktion nicht schon ausgeführt wird wenn die seite noch geladen wird sollte das funktionieren.

also 

```
var itemID = "";

function PopupFensterLog() {
msgWindow=window.open("auktionslog.php?itemID=" + itemID, "popup","toolbar=no,width=400,height=400,status=no,scrollbars=auto,resizable=no,menubar=no,dependent=no")
}
```

und wenn der wert bekannt ist


```
itemID = "<?php echo $itemIDlist[$i]; ?>";
```

wie gesagt das funktioniert nur solange die funktion noch nicht ausgeführt wird während die seite noch geladen wird


----------



## Don83 (14. Aug 2009)

Hm, ja also das geht schon in die Richtung die ich haben wollte aber funktioniert auch noch nicht so ganz. So wird die variable für alle Werte mit itemIDlist[0] belegt und lässt sich auch nicht neu belegen.


----------



## agent47 (14. Aug 2009)

dann wird wohl php seitig was nicht stimmen mit dem array oder der zählvariable, zeit mal den ausschntt n dem auf das array geschrieben und aus dem array gelesen wird


----------



## Don83 (14. Aug 2009)

Hm ok, also ich poste mal unten den kompletten Code:
Mit strg+F [pop] findet man die relevanten stellen.
Ich glaube das Problem ist, dass ich den Wert nicht nur einmal benötige sondern mehrfach.
Das ganze ist eine Seite mit mehreren Links, also ich brauche nicht nur eine itemID, sondern mehrere verschiedene. 

Hier dann auch nochmal denke ich die wichtigsten Stellen:
Im Head:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var itemID = "";

function PopupFensterLog() {
msgWindow=window.open("auktionslog.php?itemID=" + itemID, "popup","toolbar=no,width=400,height=400,status=no,scrollbars=auto,resizable=no,menubar=no,dependent=no")

}
// -->
</script>
```

Dann die php Schleife:

```
for($i =0; $i<count($item_namelist);$i++){
```

und dann die relevante Stelle

```
<script>itemID = "<?php echo $itemIDlist[$i]; ?>";</script>    
	<a href="javascript:PopupFensterLog()">
```

Ja und hier unten dann nochmal alles.

```
<?php include("db_con.inc") ?>

 <?php

	   
	    $playerID=1;
	   $now_q  = mysql_query("SELECT NOW()");
	    $now_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($now_q);
	    $now = $now_fetch -> now;

	    $seitenanzeige=$_POST['seitenanzeige'];
	    if(isset($seitenanzeige)){
		mysql_query("UPDATE  playerpool SET auktionanzeige=$seitenanzeige WHERE playerID = $playerID");
	     }
	    else{
	    	$seitenanzeige_q  = mysql_query("SELECT auktionanzeige FROM playerpool WHERE playerID='$playerID'");
		$seitenanzeige_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($seitenanzeige_q);
		$seitenanzeige = $seitenanzeige_fetch -> auktionanzeige;
            }

	$suche=$_POST['suche'];
	$suchparameter="";
	if(isset($suche)){
		mysql_query("UPDATE  playerpool SET auktionsuche='$suche' WHERE playerID = $playerID");
		if(!($suche=="")){
		$suchparameter= " AND item_name LIKE '$suche'";
		}
	}else{
		$suche_q  = mysql_query("SELECT auktionsuche FROM playerpool WHERE playerID='$playerID'");
		$suche_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($suche_q);
		$suche = $suche_fetch -> auktionsuche;
		if($suche!=""){
			$suchparameter= " AND item_name LIKE '$suche'";
		}
}
	

	$filter=$_POST['filter'];
	$filterparameter="";
	if(isset($filter)){
		mysql_query("UPDATE  playerpool SET auktionfilter='$filter' WHERE playerID = $playerID");
		if(!($filter=="")){
			$filterparameter= " AND filter = '$filter' ";
		}
	} 
	else{
		$filter_q  = mysql_query("SELECT auktionfilter FROM playerpool WHERE playerID='$playerID'");
		$filter_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($filter_q);
		$filter = $filter_fetch -> auktionfilter;
		if($filter!=""){
			$filterparameter= " AND filter='$filter' ";
		}
	}
	


	    

		$ordertype_q  = mysql_query("SELECT auktionordertype FROM playerpool WHERE playerID='$playerID'");
		$ordertype_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($ordertype_q);
		$ordertype = $ordertype_fetch -> auktionordertype;

		$orderdirection_q  = mysql_query("SELECT auktionorderdirection FROM playerpool WHERE playerID='$playerID'");
		$orderdirection_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($orderdirection_q);
		$orderdirection = $orderdirection_fetch -> auktionorderdirection;

	    if(isset($_GET['ot'])){
		  $ordertype = $_GET['ot'];
	    $orderdirection = $_GET['od'];
		mysql_query("UPDATE  playerpool SET auktionordertype='$ordertype',auktionorderdirection='$orderdirection' WHERE playerID = $playerID");
	    }
	    $seitenindex =$_GET['seite'];
	  // if(isset($_POST['sitejump'])){
		//$seitenindex=$_POST_['sitejump'];	
	    //}
	    $seite = $seitenindex*$seitenanzeige;
            $lager_query = "SELECT lager.playerID as verkaufID, bieterID, item_name,auktionsdauer, playerpool.name as playername, filter,startgebot,itemID,sofortkaufpreis,maximalgebot FROM lager NATURAL JOIN items NATURAL JOIN playerpool WHERE benutzung=2 $suchparameter $filterparameter ORDER BY $ordertype $orderdirection LIMIT $seite , $seitenanzeige";
	    //echo $lager_query;
            // Abfrage durchführen
            $lagerlist_execute = mysql_query($lager_query) or die("Anfrage nicht erfolgreich");
            // Zählt die Anzahl der Zeilen in der Tabelle
            $item_namelist = array();
	    $itemIDlist = array();
	    $auktionsdauerlist =array();
	    $filterlist =array();
	    $startgebotlist =array();
	    $sofortkaufpreislist =array();
	    $playernamelist =array();
	    $maximalgebotlist = array();
	    $bieterIDlist = array();
	    while ($lagerlist2 = mysql_fetch_array($lagerlist_execute)){
		$priceupdate=0;
		$value = $lagerlist2['itemID'];
		$verkaufID= $lagerlist2['verkaufID'];
		$bieterID= $lagerlist2['bieterID'];
		$sofortkauf = $value."_checker";	
		$sofortkaufID =$_POST[$sofortkauf];
		$auktionsgebot = $value."_gebot";	
		$gebotsID =$_POST[$auktionsgebot];
		$sofortboolean = true;

		$gold_q  = mysql_query("SELECT gold FROM playerpool WHERE playerID='$playerID'");
		$gold_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($gold_q);
		$kaufgold = $gold_fetch -> gold;
		// SOFORTKAUF - START--------------------------
		if(isset($sofortkaufID)){
			$sofortboolean =false;
			//echo "SOFORTKAUFID: $sofortkaufID <br>";
			$benutzakt_q  = mysql_query("SELECT benutzung FROM lager WHERE itemID='$sofortkaufID'");
			$benutzakt_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($benutzakt_q);
			$benutzakt = $benutzakt_fetch -> benutzung;
			//echo "Benutzakt: $benutzakt";
			
			
			
			//echo "playerID: $playerID BieterID:$bieterID verkaufID:$verkaufID";
			if($lagerlist2['sofortkaufpreis'] <$kaufgold){ 
				if($benutzakt==2){   // DAS HIER NOCH EINBAUEN $lagerlist2['auktionsdauer'] > $now ?	
						
					mysql_query("UPDATE lager SET benutzung=0, lager.playerID=$playerID, bieterID=0, startgebot=1, sofortkaufpreis=0, 						erhalt=NOW(), auktionsdauer=0  WHERE itemID = $sofortkaufID AND benutzung=2");
					
					$kfgold =$lagerlist2['sofortkaufpreis']; 
					//echo "kfgold:$kfgold<br>";
					mysql_query("UPDATE playerpool SET gold = gold-$kfgold WHERE playerID= $playerID");

					$verkaufgold=($lagerlist2['sofortkaufpreis']*0.9);
					mysql_query("UPDATE playerpool SET gold = gold+$verkaufgold WHERE playerID= $verkaufID");
					
					if($bieterID !=0){
						$bietergold=$lagerlist2['startgebot'];
						mysql_query("UPDATE playerpool SET gold + $bietergold WHERE playerID= $bieterID");
					}
					echo "<font color=\"00FF00\">".$lagerlist2['item_name'].": Gegenstand zum Sofortkaufpreis erworben. </font><br>";
				}else{
					echo "<font color=\"red\">".$lagerlist2['item_name'].": Der Gegenstand den Sie kaufen wollten steht nicht mehr zur 	Verfügung. </font><br>";
				}
			}else{
				echo "<font color=\"red\">".$lagerlist2['item_name'].": Nicht genug Gold um den Gegenstand zum Sofortkaufpreis zu erwerben. </font><br>";
				array_push($item_namelist, $lagerlist2['item_name']);   
				array_push($itemIDlist, $lagerlist2['itemID']);   
				array_push($auktionsdauerlist, $lagerlist2['auktionsdauer']);   
				array_push($filterlist, $lagerlist2['filter']);   
				if($priceupdate==0){
					array_push($startgebotlist, $lagerlist2['startgebot']); 
				}else{
					array_push($startgebotlist, $usergebot+1);
				}
				array_push($sofortkaufpreislist, $lagerlist2['sofortkaufpreis']); 
				array_push($playernamelist, $lagerlist2['playername']); 
				array_push($maximalgebotlist, $lagerlist2['maximalgebot']); 
				array_push($bieterIDlist, $lagerlist2['bieterID']); 
			}
		}
		// SOFORTKAUF - ENDE -------------------------
		// GEBOT - START ----------------------------
		if(isset($gebotsID) && ($sofortboolean== true)){
			$usergebotx = $value."_usergebot";
			$usergebot = $_POST[$usergebotx];
			
			$benutzakt_q  = mysql_query("SELECT benutzung FROM lager WHERE itemID='$gebotsID'");
			$benutzakt_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($benutzakt_q);
			$benutzakt = $benutzakt_fetch -> benutzung;

			if($usergebot<$kaufgold){ 
				// Hier die beiden IFs auftrennen wenns geht - Der startwert muss dann angepasst werden
				if($usergebot > $lagerlist2['startgebot']){
					if($usergebot > $lagerlist2['maximalgebot']){
						if($benutzakt==2){
							$max = $lagerlist2['maximalgebot'];
							//echo "MAX:$max<br>";
						
							mysql_query("UPDATE playerpool SET gold = gold- $usergebot WHERE playerID=$playerID");
							mysql_query("UPDATE playerpool SET gold = gold+ $max WHERE playerID=$bieterID");
							mysql_query("UPDATE playerpool SET gold = gold+ $max WHERE playerID=$bieterID");
							mysql_query("UPDATE lager SET bieterID = $playerID WHERE itemID=$gebotsID");
							mysql_query("UPDATE lager SET maximalgebot = $usergebot WHERE itemID= $gebotsID");
							$newprice= $max+1;
							mysql_query("UPDATE lager SET startgebot =$newprice WHERE itemID= $gebotsID");
							$playernameakt=$lagerlist2['playername'];
							
							mysql_query("UPDATE lager SET auktionslog='<td>$playernameakt</td><td>$newprice</td>' WHERE itemID = $value");
							echo "<font color=\"00FF00\">".$lagerlist2['item_name'].": Gebot erfolgreich abgegeben.</font><br>";
						}else{
							echo "<font color=\"red\">".$lagerlist2['item_name'].": Der Gegenstand den Sie kaufen wollten steht nicht mehr zur 	Verfügung. </font><br>";
						}
					}else{
						echo "<font color=\"red\">".$lagerlist2['item_name'].": Jemand hatte ein höheres Maximalgebot und hat Sie überboten. </font><br>";
						mysql_query("UPDATE lager SET startgebot =$usergebot+1 WHERE itemID= $gebotsID");
						// HIER MUSS MAN IMMER 2 MAL OK DRÜCKEN ... IST DOOF
						$priceupdate =1;
						
						 
					}
				}else{
					echo "<font color=\"red\">".$lagerlist2['item_name'].": Ihr Gebot ist zu niedrig. </font><br>";
				}
			}else{
				echo "<font color=\"red\">".$lagerlist2['item_name'].": Das Gebot übersteigt Ihre Geldreserven. </font><br>";	
				}
		}
		// GEBOT - ENDE
		
		if(!isset($sofortkaufID)){
               		array_push($item_namelist, $lagerlist2['item_name']);   
			array_push($itemIDlist, $lagerlist2['itemID']);   
			array_push($auktionsdauerlist, $lagerlist2['auktionsdauer']);   
			array_push($filterlist, $lagerlist2['filter']);   
			if($priceupdate==0){
				array_push($startgebotlist, $lagerlist2['startgebot']); 
			}else{
				array_push($startgebotlist, $usergebot+1);
			}
			array_push($sofortkaufpreislist, $lagerlist2['sofortkaufpreis']); 
			array_push($playernamelist, $lagerlist2['playername']); 
			array_push($maximalgebotlist, $lagerlist2['maximalgebot']); 
			array_push($bieterIDlist, $lagerlist2['bieterID']); 
		 } 
            }

	

		
?>


<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />  
<title>Auktion</title>

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var itemID = "";

function PopupFensterLog() {
msgWindow=window.open("auktionslog.php?itemID=" + itemID, "popup","toolbar=no,width=400,height=400,status=no,scrollbars=auto,resizable=no,menubar=no,dependent=no")

}
// -->
</script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="black" text="white">
<!-- --------------------------------- SUCHFORMULAR ----------------------------------><nobr>
<form method="post">



<!-- --------------------------------- SUCHFORMULAR ---------------------------------->

<table>
<tr>
<td>
Index
</td>
<td>
<? if(($ordertype=="item_name")&&($orderdirection=="asc")){
	?> <a href ="auktion.php?ot=item_name&od=desc">Name</a>
<? }else{?>
	<a href ="auktion.php?ot=item_name&od=asc">Name</a>
 <? } ?>

</td>
<td>
<? if(($ordertype=="auktionsdauer")&&($orderdirection=="asc")){
	?> <a href ="auktion.php?ot=auktionsdauer&od=desc">Auktionsende</a>
<? }else{?>
	<a href ="auktion.php?ot=auktionsdauer&od=asc">Auktionsende</a>
 <? } ?>

</td>
<td>
<? if(($ordertype=="startgebot")&&($orderdirection=="asc")){
	?> <a href ="auktion.php?ot=startgebot&od=desc">Aktuelles Gebot</a>
<? }else{?>
	<a href ="auktion.php?ot=startgebot&od=asc">Aktuelles Gebot</a>
 <? } ?>
</td>
<td>
Maximalgebot 
abgeben
</td>
<td>
<? if(($ordertype=="sofortkaufpreis")&&($orderdirection=="asc")){
	?> <a href ="auktion.php?ot=sofortkaufpreis&od=desc">Zum Sofortkaufpreis kaufen</a>
<? }else{?>
	<a href ="auktion.php?ot=sofortkaufpreis&od=asc">Zum Sofortkaufpreis kaufen</a>
 <? } ?>
</td>
<td>
Höchstbietender
</td>
<td>
Verkäufer
</td>

</tr>



<!--------- VERKAUF ------------>
<? 
    $j =1+$seite;
    for($i =0; $i<count($item_namelist);$i++){ 
	
	echo "<tr><td>$j</td><td>$item_namelist[$i]";?>	</td>
	
	<td><?
		$auktions_ende=$auktionsdauerlist[$i];
		list($date,$time) = split(' ',$auktions_ende);
		list($year,$month, $day) = split('-',$date);
		list($hour,$minute,$second) = split(':',$time);
		echo "$day.$month.$year $hour:$minute:$second";


	 ?>
	</td> 
	<td align="right">
	<script>itemID = "<?php echo $itemIDlist[$i]; ?>";</script>    
	<a href="javascript:PopupFensterLog()">
	<?= $startgebotlist[$i] ?></a> </td> 
	<td> <? echo "<input name=\"$itemIDlist[$i]_usergebot\" type=\"text\" size=\"5\" maxlength=\"7\"> <input type=\"checkbox\" name=\"$itemIDlist[$i]_gebot\" value=\"$itemIDlist[$i]\" >"; ?> </td>	
	<td align="right"> <?	
		if($sofortkaufpreislist[$i]==0){
			echo "-";
		}else{
			echo "$sofortkaufpreislist[$i] <input type=\"checkbox\" name=\"$itemIDlist[$i]_checker\" value=\"$itemIDlist[$i]\" >";
		}


		 ?> </td> 	
	<td>
	<?
	if($bieterIDlist[$i]!=0){
		$bietername_q  = mysql_query("SELECT name FROM playerpool WHERE playerID=$bieterIDlist[$i]");
		$bietername_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($bietername_q);
		$bietername = $bietername_fetch -> name;
		echo $bietername;
	}else{
		echo "keine Gebote";
	}
	?>
	</td>
	<td>
		<?=$playernamelist[$i] ?>

	</td></tr>
	<? $j++;
 } ?>



</table>
<?
// Dieser Bereich ist für die Seitenindexe 
$element_counter_q  = mysql_query("SELECT count(itemID) as count FROM lager NATURAL JOIN items WHERE benutzung=2  $filterparameter $suchparameter");
//$element_counter_q  = mysql_query("SELECT count(itemID as count FROM lager WHERE filter='$filter'");
$element_counter_fetch = mysql_fetch_object($element_counter_q);
$element_counter = $element_counter_fetch -> count;
$siteamount = (int)($element_counter/$seitenanzeige)+1; ?>
<a href="auktion.php?seite=0"> <?="<< " ?> </a> <?
if($seitenindex>1){?>
	<a href="auktion.php?seite=<?= $seitenindex-1 ?>"> <?="< " ?> </a> <?}
else{ ?> 
	<a href="auktion.php?seite=0"> <?="< " ?> </a> <?
} 
//------ab hier
if($siteamount<9){
	for($q =1;$q < $siteamount+1;$q++){ ?>
		<a href="auktion.php?seite=<?= $q-1 ?>"> <?=$q ?> </a><?
	}
}else{
	if($seitenindex<5){
		for($q =1;$q < 10;$q++){ ?>
		<a href="auktion.php?seite=<?= $q-1 ?>"> <?=$q ?> </a><?
		}
	}
	else{
		if(($seitenindex<=$siteamount-5)&&($seitenindex>=5)){
			for($q =$seitenindex-3;$q < $seitenindex+6;$q++){ ?>
				<a href="auktion.php?seite=<?= $q-1 ?>"> <?=$q ?> </a><?
			}
		}
		else{
			for($q=$siteamount-8;$q < $siteamount+1;$q++){ ?>
				<a href="auktion.php?seite=<?= $q-1 ?>"> <?=$q ?> </a><?
			}
		}
		
	}
}


if($seitenindex==$siteamount-1){
?>
<a href="auktion.php?seite=<?= $siteamount-1 ?>"> <?="> " ?> </a> 
<?} else{ ?> 
<a href="auktion.php?seite=<?=$seitenindex+1 ?>"> <?="> " ?> </a> 
 <? } ?>
<a href="auktion.php?seite=<?=$siteamount-1?>"> <?=">> " ?> </a> 

<? if(isset($seitenindex)){ ?>
	Seite <?=$seitenindex+1 ?> von <?=$siteamount ?><?
}
else{
	echo "Seite 1 von $siteamount ";
}?>
<!-- Springe zu Seite: <input name="sitejump" type="text" size="1" maxlength="3" ><br>-->
Suchfeld:(Link aufs Suchfeld mit Suchoptionen)<br><input name="suche" type="text" size="40" value="<?=$suche?>">

<select name="filter" size="1"> 
<? 
$filter_array_pre=array("","arme","auge","beine","kopf","waffe","torso","panzerung","organ","zubehör","forschung","flugzeug","biomasse");
$filter_value_array=array($filter);
$filter_array =array(ucfirst($filter));
foreach($filter_array_pre as $filter_value) {
    if($filter_value_array[0]!=$filter_value){
	array_push($filter_value_array,$filter_value);
	array_push($filter_array,ucfirst($filter_value));
    }
 }

$i=0;
while($i  <count($filter_array)){?>
            <option value="<?=$filter_value_array[$i]?>" 
	  >
             <?=$filter_array[$i]?>  
            </option>
<? $i++; }?>
<input name="seitenanzeige" type="text" size="1" maxlength="3" value="<?=$seitenanzeige?>"><br>
Eingaben bestätigen: <input type="submit" value ="Ok"></no>
</form>




</body>
</html>
<br>
```


----------



## agent47 (14. Aug 2009)

jetzt weiß ich wie du das willst


```
function PopupFensterLog(itemID) {
msgWindow=window.open("auktionslog.php?itemID=" + itemID, "popup","toolbar=no,width=400,height=400,status=no,scrollbars=auto,resizable=no,menubar=no,dependent=no")

}
```

und dann in der schleife mit PHP 


```
<a href="javascript:PopupFensterLog("<?php echo $itemIDlist[$i]; ?>")">
```


----------



## Don83 (15. Aug 2009)

Hey hey, 
vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Mit Parameter-Übergabe funktionierts nun .
Musst nurnoch die Anführungsstrichelchen weg machen.
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch das popupfenster zentieren und ich bin happy . Aber das denke ich bekomm ich schon hin. Also vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Bin leider wie gesagt kompletter Java script nooby.


----------



## Don83 (16. Aug 2009)

Habe hier dann leider doch noch ein Problem.
Also habe dasscript noch etwas verändert so dass es nun auch in der Bildschirmmitte zentriert wird.
Das funktioniert auch. Allerdings nur wenn ich Zahlen per get übergebe. 
Also folgendes beim Fensteröffnen geht:

```
"auktionslog.php?itemID=" + itemID
```
ItemID ist ein int value.

Kommendes funktioniert aber nicht.

```
"item.php?item=" + itemname
```

Also das Fenster öffnet sich nur dann wenn man mit + eine Zahl konkateniert. Wäre aber ein wenig ungut. Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz wieso das mit einem String nicht klappt. Jemand eine Idee ???:L.

Unten dann noch die kompletten Funktionen:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function PopupFensterItem(itemname) {

 var padding;
   (navigator.appName == "Microsoft Internet Explorer") ? (padding = 10) : (padding = 0);
   var screenw = screen.availWidth;
   var screenh = screen.availHeight;
   var winw = (400 + padding);
   var winh = (400 + padding);
   var posx = (screenw / 2) - (winw / 2);
   var posy = (screenh / 2) - (winh / 2);

   var mywin = window.open("item.php?item=" + itemname,"popup","top="+posy+",left="+posx+",width="+winw+",height="+winh+",menubar=no,locationbar=no,statusbar=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,dependent=yes,scrollbars=no");
   mywin.focus(); 
}


function PopupFensterLog(itemID) {

 var padding;
   (navigator.appName == "Microsoft Internet Explorer") ? (padding = 10) : (padding = 0);

   var screenw = screen.availWidth;
   var screenh = screen.availHeight;
   var winw = (400 + padding);
   var winh = (400 + padding);
   var posx = (screenw / 2) - (winw / 2);
   var posy = (screenh / 2) - (winh / 2);

   var mywin = window.open("auktionslog.php?itemID=" + itemID,"popup","top="+posy+",left="+posx+",width="+winw+",height="+winh+",menubar=no,locationbar=no,statusbar=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,dependent=yes,scrollbars=no");
   mywin.focus(); 
}


// -->
</script>
```


----------



## Don83 (17. Aug 2009)

Ok hat sich erledigt. String parameter werden in javascript mit hochkomma übergeben. Also 'String' anstelle von "String" oder String.


----------



## faetzminator (17. Aug 2009)

Es funktioniert mit '' und "", allerdings natürlich nicht ohne irgendwas.


----------

